
The Forgiving User Interface - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TheForgivingUserInterface.html?HN_20160711
======
okket
I don't understand how the tap mixer can be ambiguous? If I move something to
the red I expect it to get 'redder' -> hotter, same for blue/colder.

The case where this does make sense would be if there was some kind of scale
or pointer that informs me this should be interpreted as state.

~~~
ColinWright
If you "move it to the red" then the visible indicator would now be blue - to
some people that would indicate that the temperature should now be that which
is associated with blue, _i.e._ it should be cold.

To me this alternative interpretation makes sense, and to me that means it's
ambiguous.

~~~
jonsen
As I see it in the picture, it's pretty obvious, that the _hole_ moves with
the handle. The indicator behind the hole is probably stationary, so moving
the handle to the left makes the hole show red. By the way I think it's
standard with hot to the left and cold to the right. Edit: He! Maybe there is
no hole and the indicator is painted on the handle? If so, I agree.

